# 3 peaks Charity event



## gatesy (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello

Im aware im not a great poster here. i usually just browse, read & learn. my knowledge dosent really permit me to contribute a great deal of science to this forum however ignoring this i would like you permission to create a thread in which ever forum you feel is best suitable.

in July i will be undertaking a charitable challenge in England for Brain trust. the challenge involves climbing britians three highest peaks ( Ben Nevis, Scarfell & Snowdon) all within a 24hour peroid.

The charity Brain Trust is focused on Diagnosis of Brain Cancer.

i would like to attach the link -

http://uk.virginmoneygiving.com/fund...03&isTeam=true

In order for anybody who is willing to make a donation towards this charity.

Thankyou

Mark Gates


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

That's fine.

Good luck!

L


----------

